# Facebook band pages / reverbnation



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

So I recently set-up a band page on facebook which in turn let me set up a reverbnation page as well.

It's pretty sweet, and free (for the most part, you can advertise and get extras for payment. but what you get for free is pretty wicked)

It's like a sweet little package of all the other sites we have in one. Links our YouTube, facebook, twitter and email accounts and blogs to one easy to read easy to post site.

*I am not affiliated with this site, just a happy micro-managing independant musician*

If you are a band just starting out, or have been doing this a while and want to reach new people its a great tool to utilize.


If you have a second please take a look at our page and hit that Like button . *there are no mp3's yet just videos and pictures. mp3s to come shortly*

www.reverbnation.com/souldisciplez

www.facebook.com/souldiscipl3z




Thanks for reading, and keep on rockin'

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

why not turn this into multiple bands...

mine is:

www.facebook.com/themethodcan

www.reverbnation.com/themethodcanada

like and share!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

good call....everyone post away....but be sure to like and share!!!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

mtn dukes!

http://www.facebook.com/mtndukes
http://www.reverbnation.com/mountaindukes


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Our page

http://www.reverbnation.com/dreamaria

TD


----------

